# Can someone jog my memory - chinchilla cat breeder



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

There was a member on her (iv forgot who) what was breeding chinchilla persians i think it was the breeder was originally from hungry if anyone remembers and she brought the cats over to the uk but didnt want to pay to register the cats with our registering bodies or something like that so was breeding unregistered kittens.

If anyone else remembers she bought in a chinchilla and came onto here complaining about the breeder who had sold he the cat something about its eyes were dirty and it was ill or something my memory is pretty vague here but then we all saw the kitten been sold on on pet4homes.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Was this the one?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...give-advice-what-do.html?highlight=chinchilla

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/329942-my-spidy-senses-tingling.html?highlight=chinchilla


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That was the one, yep.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Was this the one?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...give-advice-what-do.html?highlight=chinchilla
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/329942-my-spidy-senses-tingling.html?highlight=chinchilla


You are super duper thankyou. Will repay you in berries


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

Was this the same person who didn't believe in neutering and wanted to continue breeding from her 8 year old female?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

t was indeed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And has this spring had a litter from her 11 and a half year old! :incazzato:


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

11.5 ??? And I thought 8 was unacceptable! But I guess it's not much of a difference to a byb... I just feel so sorry for these poor cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

To be fair, other than the fact that she's breeding them to a ripe old age, she's doing a lot better than many established and supposedly reputable breeders. The ccats have a good diet and appear to be regularly vet checked and well loved. She's honest about the fact that she doesn't register too, and while I don't like the digs at other breeders, she really isn't as bad as she could be.


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

If she looks after her cats like you say Carly, that's fair enough, but if you decide to breed, why not do things properly? You don't need to be established to be fully registered and ethical. That's what upsets me here...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing is she is selling unregistered girls on for breeding so the cycle continues.I think its absolutely disgusting that an 11 year old cat is still been bred that poor thing will be bred to death its never rate makes my blood boil just thinking about it,her poor body i dont know how its coping.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm not condoning what I'm doing. In fact, as mentioned in other threads, I refused to help her do it. But in the grand scheme of things, it could be so much worse. She could keep the cats in cages, breed them as soon as kittens are weaned, feed them on junk food or scraps... The list goes on.

Again, I'm not supporting her, but I also don't think it's fair to throw her in the same boiling pot with the average BYB.

I do feel sorry for the 11 year old though.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> She's honest about the fact that she doesn't register too


Her cats were registered in their original country, it may just be pets she's not registering, breeding kittens could be registered and the new owner just transfers them to a UK association.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I found her website. Three are registered though I have no idea if for breeding, one isn't.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Carly wasnt aimed at you hunni

Yeah iv seen the website was looking today,one of the cats was bought at 8 weeks old from a pet shop so dont know how she knows its a full pedigree even.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Because in Hungary, many pedigree animals are sold in pet shops. It's completely the norm over there, even to have registered ones sold that way.

SC, she registers nothing, not even the breeders.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Because in Hungary, many pedigree animals are sold in pet shops. It's completely the norm over there, even to have registered ones sold that way.
> 
> SC, she registers nothing, not even the breeders.


Carly, she has offered someone a queen (infact its been reserved) for £750 and on top of that vaccination cost and cost to register it im guessing it will be dual registered something like that. And buyer thinks its worth every penny.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It can't be registered. She isn't registered with GCCF or TICA, or she wasn't when she wanted to use my boy, and CFA isn't popular in Hungary. Who's having the queen off her? Have you warned them? £750 is what I would expect to pay for a fully registered, vaccinated, chipped and tested queen in this country.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> It can't be registered. She isn't registered with GCCF or TICA, or she wasn't when she wanted to use my boy, and CFA isn't popular in Hungary. Who's having the queen off her? Have you warned them? £750 is what I would expect to pay for a fully registered, vaccinated, chipped and tested queen in this country.


Iv messaged you hun,yeah my friend who is more than reputable in the breeding world has warned her its falling on deaf ears im afraid ..''the cat is worth every penny''

The buyer has no standards carly just wants a breeder she was inboxing my friend saying she wanted a female it doesnt matter if its registered or not we just want kittens so serve her right really if shes been has by the breeder.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> It can't be registered. She isn't registered with GCCF or TICA, or she wasn't when she wanted to use my boy, and CFA isn't popular in Hungary.


Surely Hungary have their own registry like other countries do.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Surely Hungary have their own registry like other countries do.


That's kind of immaterial - even if the parents are registered there, a kitten born HERE is potentially not going to be able to be shown or registered HERE, and if the seller is suggesting otherwise then that's misleading.

We've got all kinds of dogs being imported from all over at the moment, "with papers" but they aren't worth squat as they are either from registries that the KC don't have an agreement with, or simply faked. But the idea of papers can add to the selling price and just drag innocent buyers even deeper in to a scam.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> That's kind of immaterial - even if the parents are registered there, a kitten born HERE is potentially not going to be able to be shown or registered HERE, and if the seller is suggesting otherwise then that's misleading.


I've no idea if she's telling them they can be registered or not, her website is very clear that she doesn't register pets. Anyone not doing their proper research, or going ahead after being warned well it's their own fault really. I don't think the person posts here anymore to answer as to what's going on.



MerlinsMum said:


> We've got all kinds of dogs being imported from all over at the moment, "with papers" but they aren't worth squat as they are either from registries that the KC don't have an agreement with


Are there registry's that TICA, FIFE or GCCF don't accept cats from?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> <snip>
> Are there registry's that TICA, FIFE or GCCF don't accept cats from?


There is a list of the ones they will accept:

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

I have no idea if the pedigree of Choosie on her website is one of the acceptable ones. I was going to post a crop of the top of the image, but it's watermarked with her website.


----------

